

Ask HN: How many "layers" do we go though using a browser? - babyboy808

Was just randomly thinking earlier about how computers are basically built up though layers until it hits machine code. So here's one for you...<p>How many "layers" (don't know how else to describe it) does the computer go through to hit binary?<p>Browser &#60; ... &#60; ... binary ?
======
russell
From one point of view it's all binary, but here are the layers of one project
that I worked on (and this is the simplified version):

Browser > javascript > client library > jQuery > apache > Jboss > Spring >
Tomcat> controller logic > business logic > Hibernate > cache> database > jsp
> libraries

------
gaius
Ermm, 1. Your browser is almost certainly compiled C/C++/ObjC.

